# complete regal interior for sale



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

PARTING IT OUT !


----------



## aztcbrwn (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Sep 2 2007, 05:18 PM~8697752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie r hose seats leather


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

they are pillow top velour, not leather.


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

na its burgundy velour, clean


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juicedinsanta12_@Sep 2 2007, 05:18 PM~8697752
> *PARTING IT OUT !
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :barf: 


I'm not a fan of the burgandy...but I like the pillow tops :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

how much for the front seats


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT THE CARPET? WHAT CONDITION ID IT?


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

front seats 50 bucks, carpet is in fair condition.


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

man i wish they were grey i would buy the seats


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

are they power????? how much for the front ones shipped to 98802 washington


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

pm me a price on the dash bro :cheesy:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Nov 29 2007, 09:47 AM~9330767
> *pm me a price on the dash bro :cheesy:
> *


me two please :biggrin:


----------



## RPLCC (Aug 17, 2007)

How much for the steering column and does it work completly?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## SERGLPC (Aug 14, 2007)

where in the 805 what city im 4rm LPC 805


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

JUST SELL ME THE WHOLE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 6 2007, 01:30 PM~9389582
> *JUST SELL ME THE WHOLE CAR  :biggrin:
> *


You already got your own! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM N SESSION (Feb 3, 2006)

TELL ME U STILL HAVE THE SEATS? I LOST UR # HOMIE


----------



## suavecitoone (Mar 9, 2005)

by any chance u dont have the fillers im looking 4 some mine are all crackd.


----------

